# Nova Scotia Archery Shops



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

There are relatively few archery shops in NS and those that are mostly cater to the hunter. 
Raven Archery is run by George and Joanne out of the basement of their home, mostly in the evenings as they both work. They give really good service and have some stock but are limited in size.
Another store in that area is in Saulnierville. Its called Common Cross Archrey and is run by Rick. Same story though. Small store, evening hours, good service.
Last one I know of in the vicinity is JD's in Prospect (just outside of Halifax). Same thing goes for this store also.
If I can give you any advice for visiting NS archery stores, call ahead for their hours.


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

BTW, if you are in the Digby, Annapolis Royal area then Common Cross Archery in Saulnierville is probably the closest store.....


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info Gary, especially that stock is limited and they are only open at night. Used to browsing local shops for some treasure I can't live without. Thought I might see something different in NS.....still might.


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi Gary ,hows it goin out there bud?I have to agree with everything Gary is sayin'.most shops in N.S.are pretty decent,not huge ,but good shops just the same...:darkbeer:


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

buck knife said:


> Hi Gary ,hows it goin out there bud?I have to agree with everything Gary is sayin'.most shops in N.S.are pretty decent,not huge ,but good shops just the same...:darkbeer:


Hey Don.....Hows the fishing? Its great out here....If the mosquitos dont get you, the ticks will....or the poison ivy.....:embara:


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

Thats great G!I would say everyone here misses your attendance at the 3-d shoots,it was fun while it lasted!:darkbeer:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Just a quick correction on Gary's comments.

JD's has regular store hours. But it is like he mentioned about 20 minutes outside of Halifax. He caters mostly to Hunters as well but in the last few years started carrying some target stuff as well.

Cheers,


----------



## cyan2011 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Archery shops in nova scotia*

Atlantic Archery Sales in Liverpool, Nova Scotia has been serving archers in the province for about 26 years. They carry a large stock of compounds and crossbows and lots of accessories. They have cut back somewhat from full-time in the last year to walk-ins every Saturday and Sunday from 1:30 to 6:30 pm. They will also open for appointments and do a big mail order business. They accept interac, visa, mastercard, and amex. They accept paypal. Call 902-354-2396 or email [email protected] website: www3.ns.sympatico.ca/aas


----------

